# ooVoo virus?



## Johnparkinspot (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently downloaded oovoo and started up video chat. While video chatting a threat was detected by avg. Is oovoo known to have viruses? I have Vista By the Way


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome

It appears to be a legit application. This sounds rather like a False Positive by AVG. It could be that one of the components of oovoo includes a certain application which, while legit in itself, can be used by hackers and others for non-legit purposes.

To report a FP see here

http://freeforum.avg.com/read.php?4,104930,104930


----------

